# 8w3d loss of symptoms and new ones!



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 

Just needed a place to put down my thoughts and worries.

Well a week on and I am worried again, symptoms are not there- boobs somewhat sore and heavy, seem to be getting my energy back but seeing as I am on pretty much bed rest I am not getting tired so therefore not as sleepy. I am up normal time 6.30am but tend to have had a nap at around 10.30 the past few days.
I really am so worried beanie is not beating anymore. I just don't know why :(
I had a very vivid dream last night I had a baby girl- she was born early and I think I only got to 5 months preggo. My body wasnt showing I was pregnant. Baby was around 5lb!! My dream showed the labour too (though I cant recall it on waking) but I think that stems from me reading birthing stories yesterday :?

One NEW thing i do get is some weird tugging and pulling down in pelvic/uterus area. The MW said it was normal as the uterus expands and moves up. I have also had a dull throbbing in my hoo haa!! I think it is my cervix. I was so worried last night that I would MC as this is what I recall hurting when I MC my Blighted ovum. I know worrying doesn't help. I am flitting between being worried out of my mind and then telling myself "what will be will be" There is nothing that I can do to change things.

Thanks for letting me rant. :( I know most of this is normal and as long as I have had no bleeding all is good. It is just so hard not to worry. I don't have another scan until the 9th of Sept. But possibly one on the 16th of August as I have a Fertility specialist appointment as I was referred after my MC. They are meant to scan ovaries and uterus but not sure they will now that I am pregnant. I wish I could have a scan weekly for peace of mind :(

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi hun I didn't want to read and run. I'm in the same boat and tend to have no symptoms. I have been blessed and last year had a little girl after 6 yrs of trying and 2 m/c. fELT EXACTLY WHAT YOU ARE SAYING NOW...thinking there was no bean there. These feelings are normal.
Please let me assure you that these pains are normal though hun, feels like a knitting needed being stuck right up there sometimes. With DD I had really bad cramps in the beginning, I used to dread coughing and sneezing as the pain for a few seconds would make be bend over. She popped out a week early healthy so try and not worry about every little pain, though I appreciate how much easier this is to say than actually do. 
Also I remember with Ruby having hardly any symptoms but if I remember correctly I'm sure they hit me about 9 weeks. 
Your doing all you can resting :)
Sorry can't give more advise.

Also just have to add how beautiful your picture is....Look STUNNING :)


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Sparkle :hugs: 
It is so reassuring to hear I am not losing my mind (totally) and that other women have gone on to have lovely healthy pregnancies after experiencing similar things.
The knitting needle analogy is absolutely right! LOL- though it did make me thinking of my knitting and crochet projects which are gathering dust in the corner :wacko:
Your Ruby looks adorable!!! I am sorry you also had to suffer such losses before Ruby. It is a shame they take away our pregnancy innocence!


----------



## sparkle_1979

your right it is and I envy women that do actually enjoy being pregnant, we will never have that care free attitude. I never thought I would be a mum, just thought it wasn't my path so still 10 mths after having my little girl I like at her and am like " wow how did this happen" :)
I'm sure you will go on to have a healthy baby and just be reassured that so many of us have had m/c's go on to have healthy pregnancies.
My last pregnancy I used to phone NHS 24/7 once a week, I bet they hates me lol....Every little twinge I used to think that was it over. This time it is much easier but I still have them feelings of doubt
Good luck and I hope to get to know you a bit better as your bump keeps growing 

Bring on the puking and sore boobs. Us pal ladies must be the only ones wanting to feel sick every day :)


----------



## Minimin

LOL- i have never thought of nagging the ole NHS phoneline LOL. I agree we are the only ones wanting to feel sick :)
Congrats on your new pregnancy- no ticker so I wasnt sure. how far are you babe?


----------



## sparkle_1979

NHS are actually pretty good and will put you on to a midwife for reassurance :)
Im about 7 weeks maybe 8 though need to get confirmed with a scan as i don't have a regular cycle...

one tip, drink drink drink water as cramps come with dehydration x


----------



## Minimin

Really Sparkle! I wasnt told this. I have had some weird twinges tugging and pulling in my uterus the past few days and I think I have been slack with drinking water through out the day. Although having said that it is normal at 8 weeks to have some pulling and tugging right.
When are you going to get scanned?


----------



## sparkle_1979

oh it's most definitely normal. You will feel all sorts of cramps and twinges all through your pregnancy, with me though they did get much worse the later I got but I had them from very early too. 
I was told by my doctor last week that I can have early scans but Im thinking about waiting a few weeks. The reason for this is with my last pregnancy I had about 6 scans before 12 weeks and the dread and the worry before each one was awful and I don't want to go through that again, having said that I bet by next week I've had one :)

I'd always be told on one of my many calls to NHS to drink water and see how I felt :) 

How long do you have to rest for? Is there any reason why u have been told to rest? Not that it's any of my business so feel free to tell me to stop being nosy lol


----------



## Minimin

Hey Sparkle! No your not being nosy :hugs:
I had an ectopic pregnancy in Sept 2009, MC in January 2010 and MC again (blighted ovum that got to 8 weeks) in April 2010. With that history I just was advised not to do too stressful things. I am also seeing an Acupuncturist. I have been seeing him since my MC in April. He treated a wife of a friend of ours. She kept MC'ing and then went to see this guy and is about 32 weeks now :) 
I took a few months out ttc after MC in April- DH and werent really trying in June and BAM- pregnant!
Prior to this pregnancy I have been monitoring my hormones, temp, cervical mucus, using softcups, eating all sorts of vitamins and tablets :) And then get pregnant just with out :)

I totally understand your not wanting all the stress that is associated with scans etc. What I would give to be blissfully unaware huh!

If you don't mind me asking how come you had so many scans so early on in pregnancy?


----------



## sparkle_1979

oh god you have really had a hard time of it. Good news about your friend so that's something to focus on :) Your right to rest too, make the most of it before baby arrives :)

I had the early scans because I've had two m/c's but also because I think I've had lots more than two, pregnancy tests usually don't show up positive with me until I'm about 7 weeks due to low hcg levels but I have had sore breasts ect and then go on to have a really bad period so think they were likely to be early miscarriages. 

How are you feeling today? I'm feeling OK, just soooooooooo hungry which is not good as took me 9 mths to get back to my pre pregnancy weight and I'm thinking I'm putting it all back on this week...


----------



## Minimin

Hey!
Sorry to hear of those loss'. I know we can lose pregnancies really early before we even can detect them. I know one of mine was early and had it not been for the ectopic and the early monitoring I wouldn't be non the wiser.

Being so hungry is a good sign :) I am very impressed you lost your weight. I am terrified of that part :?
I'm not really craving for anything- does that come a little later? I am really finding it hard to motivate myself to eat and decide on what I want that tickles my fancy. Normally I know what I want and have planned dinner in advance :?

Ive been out all day today. We had some family gathering in North London (i love south London) so over an hour drive to see them- sit in the park- so hot outside today. My niece and nephew were there too and I lovvvve them so much- but they do tired me in my condition. Most of the family didnt know about me too so I was trying to stay out of their way before I got asked questions.

we got home-I showered and crawled into bed. I am knackered!- just had cereal for a snack and gonna surf the net and hit the sack- Rock and Roll ME! LOl

How have you been today?


----------



## sparkle_1979

It's good that you got out and got some sun shine, makes the world off difference. Sadly I'm in Scotland and have not had that luxury for weeks:nope:
This is the worst stage I found for feeling tired, you should find as the pregnancy goes on you will have lots more energy until the last few weeks. 

I did not have any cravings last time. At about 10 weeks I went off tea and coffee big time, and I LOVE my coffee, but just the thought of it made me :sick:

oh one other thing, last time my husband read that drinking milk is supposed to have benefits in reducing miscarriages, so from very early on I was being force fed at least two pints a day. Obviously I have no idea if it made a difference, but this time Im doing the same :thumbup:

Are you off work for a while? 

xx


----------



## Minimin

Morning Sparkle!!! :)

I dont know about the milk thing- but have been drinking tons more as my Acu guy recommended it. Been having at least a glass straight and another glass or so in cereal. Lots of Yogurt and cheese too.hmmm I love cheese so hate that I am restricted to some cheese' now :(

I know the tiredness should fade. I am sooo tired today. I have no energy and have to get ready to go to this stuuupppppiiiidddd interview. I shall go along anyway- see what it is like. The agency have another role that has also become available so I will see where that is.
Ideally, I would like something close to me- ie 40 minutes commute but being in London I am being romantic in that idea.

I have been out of work almost a year. i did a role for a month in June but hated it so quit- and then found out I was pregnant so havent really been in a rush to get back into it. I just completed a teacher training in Yoga and now looking into some more training to teach Yoga to pregnant women. There is a course that starts in Oct. Taking on another full time role is going to cramp my Yoga thing so I am not sure this is what I want. added to the fact the role I am interviewing for is going back to training in another career (scientist at the bench to trainee medical writer)

Anyway- enough babble about me- what are you up to? are you at home with Ruby? working full time? partime?

p.s Love love love scotland. Which part are you in?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Good luck with the interview. Teaching yoga also sounds like lots of fun :) I'd try and just relax and enjoy your time off if you can. 
I used to commute an hour into Glasgow every day and absolutely hated it ( I'm an hour south of Glasgow in the second highest village in Scotland ) beautiful, but very remote. 

I don't work anymore, full time SAHM. My OH works in the oil industry so he's away two weeks of the month. I don't have much family here it would be impossible for me to work really ( but I quite like that ) :)

Today I'm going to take LO out, not really sure where to go. Like I said it takes an hour to get to the city and Ruby hates the car and makes it quite known she is not happy for the whole hour there and and the hour back :wacko: We will probably end up going to a nice little town about 30 mins away, will save a fortune on my hubbys CC as there are only a handful of shops :)


Let me know how your get on with your interview :) xxx


----------



## Minimin

Awww it sounds lovely to be where you are.SAHM is also something I want to do. I wil see how the interview goes. The agency aslo called with another post nearer to me- but with travelling in London- everything is going to be an hour away :(

I would love to just do Yoga all the time- but starting a new business on your own is also hard!
Have a good day out- I will keep you posted about the interview when i get back this evening :)

Hope DH's CC doesnt get too much of a bashing ;)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hey Mini everything sounds like its going great pregnancy wise - glad your doing ok xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey FluffyBlue!
How are you!! Your ticker tells us our 16w :wohoo: How are you feeling babe. I bet you cant wait for 1st of Sept to come around. Are you also getting the Gender done?

I am good- so far- still feel as if I am losing my symptoms-i know it is normal-but still afraid.

Keep me posted babe :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Yes i got my downs blood test on Wednesday this week then got my scan on 1st Sept where we are going to find out what im having then we got the results on the 2nd September then got my first real antenatal appointment at the hospital on the 6th September so all go...

Symptoms I hate the word, I had all sorts, coming and going, light then really bad, mine eased about 9 weeks then came back for a bit then eased again at 12weeks and now I get the occasional sicky day but my boobs god forbid are soooooooo feckin sore !!!


----------



## Minimin

Oh my! you do have a busy start to September! I hope it comes around soon :)
Have you had your booking in appointment with your MW yet? I had mine last week- she said they wont see me again until I have had my '12w' scan which is actually booked for the time i will be '13w1d' 
Good luck hun and thanks for sharing about symptoms-(i also hate that word now) I had some serious twinges down in the pelvic region today- I notice when I am out and about and generally more mobile mine are a bit more active :shrug:

Have a good evening xxxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi how are you feeling today? x


----------



## Minimin

Morning Sparkle!
How are you darling? I hope you had a good day out yesterday. How is the weather- well it has turned this side of Britain and we have had rain all morning. 

Morning has been busy- I had my interview yesterday which was ok. Didnt really get a great Vibe. The agency called and asked me about it and now she is calling them to see what they thought. I am waiting on the call.

I requested information about a Yoga pregnancy teaching course I can do in Oct- Hopefully I will be able to teach Yoga then (have been advised not to until 14-16 weeks)
Looks like I should be able to enrol £600 smackeroonies!! eek.

Had to also go and sign on at the Dole office. not sure about being legible to get anything .. long story.. but thought I better get that ball rolling just in case.

Got Acupuncture this afternoon too and cant face the hour and 15 journey into town for it. 

Am really tired- finding it hard to get up in the mornings. I think I am sleeping around 8h a night- so I am getting enough- albeit broken sleep if I happen to lie on my sore boobs. Those are slightly sore though- not as much as they have been. Appetite still naff :(

I called KCL re: my fertility appointments next week and I think they will see me and most likely scan me on Monday- I hope so. I have totally convinced myself that I am not pregnant. That somehow I have lost the rpegnancy and my body just hasnt realised.

I am getting sharp shooting pains in my hoo-haa occasionally- and if i have been walking a lot I feel more tugging and twitching in my pelvic area. i am assuming that is the uterus moving about.


I am feeling like everything is a long battle and I just want to get back into bed and sleep. Is this normal?

Sorry seems like I have turned this into a rant. I didnt mean to. I bet your sorry you asked :)

Hope you are doing well. How is Ruby? Anything fun planned for the day?

Minimin


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hiya hun, 

Did you hear back yet? 
How did the acupuncture go?

Well yesterday was a complete wash out, we got soaked! Today is worse and I wouldn't even think about walking to the car it's raining that hard. 

We just chilled out at home today and a girl in the village popped over with her little girl who is just a week younger than Ruby, so that was nice to have some grown up talk :)

Try and stay positive, your really tired and your boobs are sore, these are all good signs hun :) yes, the being over tired is completely normal. Im exhausted and my girl will not sleep in the day. I used to hate her going to bed because I miss her, now at 4pm I am thinking "surely it must be 7" :(

I hope you get your scan Monday. I just got an app for one on monday too :) Im nervous. I told myself I was not going to worry, or get excited. I've convinved myself everything is going to be ok though. I know what will be will be though. 

Right better get dinner on so chat soon xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey!
Sounds like you guys are having crap weather too. I went to Acu and it decided to rain heavy!
Acu is good-but I am getting bored with it. I guess I am just antsy. He was nice and let me relax a lot more than I normally get :) Got some more herbal tablets too. I am sick of taking them too. Three times a day and three lots :) Ok Moan over :)

I hope we both have some good news on Monday. What time is your appointment. I wish I had your positivity all the time. I keep getting myself worried and tbh there is nothing I have to go on.

Well I hope you had a nice dinner- do you like cooking?
tc and I love chatting with you. Thank you! :)


----------



## sparkle_1979

This is such a great forum and its great to be able to chat to other woman who are in the same position :)

My appointment is at 11.20 and I probably wont be feeling as confident then. My last pregnancy I was just like you, before every scan I would convince myself that it would be bad news. Im sure that's why my blood pressure was soooooooo high last time. I was a nervous wreck!!

I LOVE cooking, but ruby doesn't really appreciate it. I can spend hours cooking a nice casserole or stew for us and she will have one mouthful and turn her nose up... Don't know why I bother lol
She just loves pasta and Italian kinda food, doesn't seem to like meat much, but she will eat fish so It's not a problem....

what time is your scan Monday? Will your husband go with you? I try and get there dead on time as sitting in that waiting room is torture. Is yours a private scan?

xx


----------



## Minimin

Hmm casserole! Sounds lush! I am sure Ruby is just being a baby- my niece and nephew do the same thing. But stick some fish fingers in front of them and they lap it up???? go figure.

My appointment is at 12.30. I have to be there a bit earlier so we will probably head out around 11. It will take about an hour to get there and about 15 minutes to find the place.

The appointment isn't private- this is the one I mentioned with my Fertility Referral.I got this referral after my last MC. They are meant to be checking my ovaries and uterus to see if there is something there affecting my MC's. I have been told they will still scan me so it should be good to see what is happening.

I just cant help thinking something has gone wrong and we will find out at the scan. I don't know why I am thinking like that. And if I am not thinking that I am worrid about the tests they have to do later. I am 37 and DH 38 so we are at risk of several genetic defects. If it isn't one worry it is another.. arggghh. Of course i know there is nothing I can do about any of it so I am better off not worrying.. easier said than done.

DH will be coming with me to the scan seeing as he missed the last one even though he was at the hospital. Men are such muppets.

Are you taking Ruby and hubby? Will he be back?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Min, only just seen this post as I was away at the weekend with hubby for our 1st wedding anniversay :cloud9:

How are you feeling now? Any more positve or just the same? If it makes you feel any better I was (and still am to a certain degree) exactly the same, always that impending sense of doom or whatever, I think its just with our history hun x


----------



## Minimin

Happy Anniversary KimmyB! Did you have a great time. Where did you guys go?

Things are much the same here. Still tired- quite a bit- loss of sore boobs but appetite is naff and nausea a little bit. Am convinced that there is soemthing wrong and I wont know until the next scan. I am getting tons of tweaks and twinges around the pelvic area which I am told is very normal and just bits moving around and expanding.

My Fertility referal for when I had my MC is this Monday- They are scheduled to do an internal scan to see what my uterus and ovaries are like. I called and they will still do the scan so I am hoping the scan then will make me feel better. I should be nearing 10 weeks then!

How are you doing babe? Bumpy Boy doing well? I wish we didnt have the legacy of bleeding losses to deal with.

Hope you are well xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Me too hun, its rough init? But we'll get there in the end. I'm sure all the twinges are normal, I definitely had them that early on. I think having the scan will be such a good idea and will definitely put your mnd at rest. And only 6 more sleeps til then!

The anniversary was lovely thankyou, we went to Scarborough and stayed at The Crown Spa Hotel, lovely and luxurious, had a great time! 

Me and bump are fine thankyou, he's giving me some pain today but think its just stretching pains (he's mega active at the moment!) Today is day one of me making a concious effort to eat more healthily. I've already put on almost 2 stone in weight and am now at my heaviest I've ever been! It's just getting ridiculous. And the stretch marks have made an appearance...On my bum of all places :blush: Ah well, nevermind!
xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Minimin said:


> Hmm casserole! Sounds lush! I am sure Ruby is just being a baby- my niece and nephew do the same thing. But stick some fish fingers in front of them and they lap it up???? go figure.
> 
> My appointment is at 12.30. I have to be there a bit earlier so we will probably head out around 11. It will take about an hour to get there and about 15 minutes to find the place.
> 
> The appointment isn't private- this is the one I mentioned with my Fertility Referral.I got this referral after my last MC. They are meant to be checking my ovaries and uterus to see if there is something there affecting my MC's. I have been told they will still scan me so it should be good to see what is happening.
> 
> I just cant help thinking something has gone wrong and we will find out at the scan. I don't know why I am thinking like that. And if I am not thinking that I am worrid about the tests they have to do later. I am 37 and DH 38 so we are at risk of several genetic defects. If it isn't one worry it is another.. arggghh. Of course i know there is nothing I can do about any of it so I am better off not worrying.. easier said than done.
> 
> DH will be coming with me to the scan seeing as he missed the last one even though he was at the hospital. Men are such muppets.
> 
> Are you taking Ruby and hubby? Will he be back?


It does seem like your being looked after well at the hospital with all the tests they are doing. Im the same, it takes me an hour to get to the hospital, 15 mins to park and then 20 mins trying to find the department :wacko: 

Today Im sooooo tired. Woke up at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep as I was worrying, not so much about the pregnancy, but because last time I was in hospital lots with high BP. It was stressful enough then having to worry about sorting the dogs out in kennels at a moments notice, but now I have Ruby to sort out. It can take a couple of days for husband to get home and the thought of having to let someone look after Ruby makes me want to:cry:
It makes me want to move back home closer to family, but then even then we wouldn't be able to sell the house in 9 mths "sigh" I do have friends and family here but Im not very good at letting people take Ruby, even for an hour lol....

How are you today? any plans? I think it will be a quiet one for us, might even be a bad mummy and curl up on the sofa with some baby tv for an hour or so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB said:


> Me too hun, its rough init? But we'll get there in the end. I'm sure all the twinges are normal, I definitely had them that early on. I think having the scan will be such a good idea and will definitely put your mnd at rest. And only 6 more sleeps til then!
> 
> The anniversary was lovely thankyou, we went to Scarborough and stayed at The Crown Spa Hotel, lovely and luxurious, had a great time!
> 
> Me and bump are fine thankyou, he's giving me some pain today but think its just stretching pains (he's mega active at the moment!) Today is day one of me making a concious effort to eat more healthily. I've already put on almost 2 stone in weight and am now at my heaviest I've ever been! It's just getting ridiculous. And the stretch marks have made an appearance...On my bum of all places :blush: Ah well, nevermind!
> xx

OH dear the Bum! :) Better than anywhere else I guess. I hope thats the most you get. I dont know much about weight gain- that seems ok though. I am eating crap already- if I fancy some crisps- then so be it! LOL- Biccies- then there I go! LOL Good luck with eating well hun. I am making an effort to eat brekkie- which I always miss- and lots more fruit. I am a vegetarian so i tend to eat lot of veg anyway!

I read somehwere that Boy babba's go through a growth spurt around 26 weeks. If this is true he will be getting active more and more :)

Hope your 'healthy eating day' goes well :)


----------



## Minimin

sparkle_1979 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Hmm casserole! Sounds lush! I am sure Ruby is just being a baby- my niece and nephew do the same thing. But stick some fish fingers in front of them and they lap it up???? go figure.
> 
> My appointment is at 12.30. I have to be there a bit earlier so we will probably head out around 11. It will take about an hour to get there and about 15 minutes to find the place.
> 
> The appointment isn't private- this is the one I mentioned with my Fertility Referral.I got this referral after my last MC. They are meant to be checking my ovaries and uterus to see if there is something there affecting my MC's. I have been told they will still scan me so it should be good to see what is happening.
> 
> I just cant help thinking something has gone wrong and we will find out at the scan. I don't know why I am thinking like that. And if I am not thinking that I am worrid about the tests they have to do later. I am 37 and DH 38 so we are at risk of several genetic defects. If it isn't one worry it is another.. arggghh. Of course i know there is nothing I can do about any of it so I am better off not worrying.. easier said than done.
> 
> DH will be coming with me to the scan seeing as he missed the last one even though he was at the hospital. Men are such muppets.
> 
> Are you taking Ruby and hubby? Will he be back?
> 
> 
> It does seem like your being looked after well at the hospital with all the tests they are doing. Im the same, it takes me an hour to get to the hospital, 15 mins to park and then 20 mins trying to find the department :wacko:
> 
> Today Im sooooo tired. Woke up at 2.30am and couldn't get back to sleep as I was worrying, not so much about the pregnancy, but because last time I was in hospital lots with high BP. It was stressful enough then having to worry about sorting the dogs out in kennels at a moments notice, but now I have Ruby to sort out. It can take a couple of days for husband to get home and the thought of having to let someone look after Ruby makes me want to:cry:
> It makes me want to move back home closer to family, but then even then we wouldn't be able to sell the house in 9 mths "sigh" I do have friends and family here but Im not very good at letting people take Ruby, even for an hour lol....
> 
> How are you today? any plans? I think it will be a quiet one for us, might even be a bad mummy and curl up on the sofa with some baby tv for an hour or so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzClick to expand...

I think the tests are standard for old farts like me :) 

I would curl up on the sofa if I were you- lil rest time makes you a better mood later. Have you had your BP measured this time? I have had mine and it is a little high. It has always been high for the past 2 years almost. Correlate that to getting married and moving in with DH. His family are a complete and utter nightmare and he is an old stick in the mud. Doing something out of his way and trying to get him to change is sooo much work. Dont get me started on that!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I have a chill day too. I am resting up for a few busy days. i have Acu again tomorrow and then off to mu brother and sil. She will come back with me on Fridya with her two little ones. My lovely neice and nephew. They are here over the weekend so I will be entertaining them. Good for me as it means Monday will be around sooner!

Today I am surfing the net- looking up how I can set up my own Business web site- looking- not necessarily doing LMAO!

You know amongst all the worry- I am even beginning to worry if this is what I want and can I handle being a Mum- wtf is that all about?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Keeping busy over the weekend is definitely the way to go so you don't think about Monday. I have a feeling you are going to be just fine :)

I had my BP taken a couple of weeks ago and same as you, slightly high. It has been though since pregnancy which I've been told can be normal, so I suppose it will go up. I've been told beetroot juice is great so I'm drinking a glass of that a day to help keep it under control.

My hubby sounds like yours, his way or no way but after 6 yrs of marriage he is starting to see sense. Keep persevering, you will wear him down eventually lol:thumbup:

Are you living with the in-laws too? If so it is no wonder you BP is high, I think I would be inside doing life if I lived with my MIL lol....but she really is one of a kind:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I think most people have them thoughts "can I do this " but believe me when he/she comes along you will surprise yourself, but there will be times at 4am in the morning when baby has been screaming for 3 hrs you will still prob question yourself......:)

enjoy yourself relaxing today and remember dont google symptons...GOOGLE IS NOT ALWAYS YOUR FRIEND and can make you worry more!! xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Hope your getting some rest in Sparkle :)
I am just chilling- been looking into Yoga stuff- no googling for me! :)
Tummy is making some seriously weird gurgling noises- I have had lunch so I am not particularly hungry :shrug:

I think I can compare and contrast MIL stories. Mine is a complete and utter wack job! I can not believe some of the shite she comes out with. Fortunately we do not live with her, unfortunately for some crazy reason DH has a house right up the road from her so she isnt particularly far. His brother is two doors down and his sister (31) still lives at home with mummy! Spent two years since i moved in making sure his mother doesnt drive me insane. i am lucky in that DH supports me and if I dont want to deal with her I dont have to at all. Though she is down the road I can not see her for weeks at a time.

Shame as my family are much nicer and even DH gets on with them better than his own :(

Didnt know about beetroot- i know BP is meant to get higher. I have to start meditation and yoga again- It seems to help. Wish I could practice now but have to wait.

Hubby's heh? Sound like all boys are the same- wearing him down also wears me down - thats the problem! 

Hows Ruby today?


----------



## sparkle_1979

wow all down the same street, your brave. I make sure there is at least a country distance between mine and oh's family :) what is it with in-laws eh? At least your hubby gets on with your family :)

Just found out that my hubby is due home later tonight, thought he was in meetings tomorrow and Friday, so it's a nice surprise. His still on chopper though and then needs to get a flight from Shetland to Aberdeen then the train to Glasgow, so god knows what time he will want picking up in Glasgow....no early night for me then :(

Ruby is good she is being really noisy in her walker. Not interested in cuddles on the sofa with me lol....

My appetite has calmed down today thank goodness I felt like I was about to pop yesterday lol 

Hows the looking online going? x


----------



## sparkle_1979

well bad news bleeding :(


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: can you go get checked out?


----------



## sparkle_1979

just spoke to my doc who said unless it gets heavy red blood then I need to wait until my scan on monday. I have mild cramping too, but i kind of have anyways, I think this is the start though. Never bled this early and it been ok :(


----------



## debgreasby

Try and get your feet up as much as you can xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

yeah gona try and do that xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hey minimin

I am so glad you posted this thread as this completely mirrors what I have been going through and as yyou know we are around the same way along as by my dates I should be 8w 4d today.

Last night I was really worried as I woke in the night with really bad pains in my lower abdomen, they did feel exactly as Sparkle says almost like something was being stuck in me. I immediately rushed to the loo expecting to see blood as I was convinced I was mc'ing but there was nothing.

My sickness disapeared for a few days but it appears to be back but different to how it was before. Now it seems to be worse in the afternoon and evening and only goes away if I eat something but then seems to come straight back again. Today I have also had a niggling headache which was bad enough for me to call in sick to wwork.

Every little pain or twinge or feeling I get is worrying me at the moment and I think it will do until we manage to go for a private scan which we will hopefully do next week.

It sounds as if this is perfectly normal if we are both having these feelings. Reading this has put my mind at rest a little and I hope it has for you too :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

sparkle_1979 said:


> well bad news bleeding :(


Honey there are tons of cases where women have early pregnancy bleeding. is it heavy/clotty and red? I had some too and they said it could be some spots of blood in the uterus. as babba grows and moves about it can dislodge it and we get a bleed.

Is there anyway you can get a scan done to reassure you. I know you said DH is coming in later- perhaps if you can get one tomorrow.

I know it is easier said than done but keep your faith, I am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

SmileyShazza said:


> Hey minimin
> 
> I am so glad you posted this thread as this completely mirrors what I have been going through and as yyou know we are around the same way along as by my dates I should be 8w 4d today.
> 
> Last night I was really worried as I woke in the night with really bad pains in my lower abdomen, they did feel exactly as Sparkle says almost like something was being stuck in me. I immediately rushed to the loo expecting to see blood as I was convinced I was mc'ing but there was nothing.
> 
> My sickness disapeared for a few days but it appears to be back but different to how it was before. Now it seems to be worse in the afternoon and evening and only goes away if I eat something but then seems to come straight back again. Today I have also had a niggling headache which was bad enough for me to call in sick to wwork.
> 
> Every little pain or twinge or feeling I get is worrying me at the moment and I think it will do until we manage to go for a private scan which we will hopefully do next week.
> 
> It sounds as if this is perfectly normal if we are both having these feelings. Reading this has put my mind at rest a little and I hope it has for you too :hugs:

Hey SmileyShazza! 
I hope it has given you some reassurance. From the responses I have had it seems common. I have also had that niggling headache. About two weeks ago it was real bad. I had the Acu guys stick needle in my head and it has not come back as bad. I sometimes get it when I am sleeping- enough to wake me up. Once I am up and about it is ok.

I am feeling much better too. I think about 8-9 weeks hormones shift and we start getting used to them. Then another surge and the sickness/symptoms come back again! I feel tons better and even went in the kitchen to bake cakes, cookies and made veggie enchilada's for dinner :)

Done something to my back though- weird muscular pain mid way up my back on the right side. DH better come home and massage it. I may have to put some heat on it.

I had weird wake ups in the middle of the night from peeing, weird tugging, pains, headaches, sore boobs- you name it! I think that is natures way of us cutting down on our sleep in preparation :(

I am glad you feel better babe and just give me a message anytime you want to talk babe- we can swap numbers etc if you want to chat real time :flower:

Minimin


----------



## sparkle_1979

hubby will home aound midnight and as the blood is now red and getting heavy Im going to get a scan done tomorrow if they will give me one. To be honest I really do think it's the end for me hun. 

I've lost all symptoms, not even sore boobs and today I just stopped being hungry and that has been a major factor for me this time. 

I'll let you know what happens and Im gona be keeping an eye on you because you are gona be here for at least another 7 mths xxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh Hun! I will be on here for a bit if you want to chat babe. I can imagine how worried you are babe so just message me!

Will you be able to call for an appt for scan tomorrow morning?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Im going to try and get seen tomorrow. I dont really have any pain but I dont know if that's because I've taken paracetamol. I think Im going to go to bed and read for a while and wait for hubby to come home. 

I'll be back to check on you. PM me anytime. xx


----------



## Minimin

Hope you get some rest. I'll be on line tomorrow morning so keep me posted.
Lots of :hugs:

Minimin


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Min x


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Minimin- just wanted to say congratulations on your pregnancy! (yes, I'm late to the show I know!) 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Amos. All good on the scan today HB seen and measured 9w1d  
Got my fingers crossed for u hub


----------



## KimmyB

Brilliant news Min! :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

I know that has to give you some relief!! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Amos! Some relief yes !!!! Can't wait to be over 12 weeks though :-/ how r u?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thats fantastic so happy for you :)


----------



## Mizze

Minimin said:


> Thanks Amos. All good on the scan today HB seen and measured 9w1d
> Got my fingers crossed for u hub

Excellent News hon!! Really pleased for you

Mizze xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Mizze  how R u my love?


----------



## Mizze

Im good thanks- coming up on 22 weeks! Hurray! :) Feeling the kicks everyday and just waiting for viability 

Mizze xx


----------



## Minimin

What fantastic news! Roll on the next few weeks! On keep kicking baby :) I cant wait till i have that. I think of it a daily reminder all is well :)


----------

